# Reesey



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

My friends 7month old puppy Reesey got hit by a car 2 days ago. She took him to a hospital who wanted to charge her a stupid amount of money and didnt even take proper x rays. They put this puppy on liver medicine. My friend called me today panicked they wouldn't let her make payments and help the dog. I called my vet made an apt and her sister and I took him in. Thank god one of my friends was able to get rid of some work for me..200$ down and 400 on my CC the puppy is safe at my vets office out of pain. 
   My vet took one look at his back limp leg and told us their is spinal chord damage. His tale was dislocated and he has to have it removed. My vet will not remove it til next week he wants to see if the puppy can heal a bit and hopefully hopefully pray pray pray will be able to use that leg. If not we have 2 options. Put him to sleep or amputate his leg and tail which I am not sure we can afford even with my CC...I am just asking the forum to keep this sweet little dog in your prayers I wish I had a pic for you he reminds me of my Rambo a small 10 pound little ball of love.
 I hope that god fate or whatever we believe is merciful and the puppy will walk again. Had to get this out I know it was hard to read. The puppy is not in pain he is in good care and medicated. A specialist will be looking at his x rays we will do all we can for him to lead a good life. I am going to try and histle this weekend see if I can unload some work...I am thinking that if I beg the vet with my brown eyes and cry and pay him as much of the money as we can up front he may let us put it on payments if needed.. I have no idea what the leg will cost??


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

Every time i read your posts 2Dog it amazes me just what a good heart you have, the amount of care that goes into these posts. 
Hope everything works out. Maybe bake the vet some special brownies hehe.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Every time i read your posts 2Dog it amazes me just what a good heart you have, the amount of care that goes into these posts.
> Hope everything works out. Maybe bake the vet some special brownies hehe.



Thanks man. 
I wish....the guy is from India I believe and he has a very smooth calming voice and demeanor...I trust him. He has helped my Polly twice with tender care. When her face and neck were swollen from a sting he let my pittbull walk around his office like she owned it. no muzzle required she likes them and feels comfortable there. When I came in he was doing a surgery and the door was open he was so calm..I think the dogs feel that.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

Having the tail removed is an easy operation (they do it all the time here if they are used as pointers), as for leg that's a bit different. It will take the pup a while to get used to it and hopefully there are no complications. 

Maybe if you go in there with a repayment plan it will help. I find it better if you present something like that in paper rather than in words. Still flash the brown eyes and some tears for effect though.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Did I mention they are big and shiny lol...........you made me feel better thanks dude.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

2Dog said:
			
		

> Did I mention they are big and shiny lol...........you made me feel better thanks dude.



I am usually a very stubborn person, i mean impossible to deal with some times. But when a girl cries I'm putty in there hands. No shame in using tears and big brown eyes to help a decision.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

he didnt charge us an office visit fee or medicine fees...he is giving us a deal I think. he always recognizes me


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

Well of course he recognizes you. You love animals and are a good mom. I bet this little guy is going to be fine. Even three legged ones are happy. We had a stray with three legs, well,it just used three the fourth hadn't been removed. we love our vets, I feel like I built our vets new building. We are all glad you are in this world 2dog. Dogs too.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Im glad to be here rose...and cery thankful...I couldnt leave my dogs alone when I got home so thankful they are safe.


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

2dog When do you ever sleep? lol.


----------



## suburban (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, your vet sounds like a keeper - we've got a vet like that (he's a cat specialist) and won't hesitate to do whatever's required because he's a good person and genuinely likes what he does (well maybe not sticking a thermometer up a cat's butt...)

Couldn't tell from your original post, but if that original vet that your friend went to seemed negligent or unprofessional I wouldn't hesitate to post a review somewhere stating that - might save another puppy (and owner) from having to go through what you guys went through.


----------



## vwpete (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear 2dog, I am an animal lover and Reesey will be in my thoughts. The story makes me sad, but at the same time it makes me very happy to hear the dog is in the hands of a good vet now.


----------



## cubby (Jan 21, 2011)

That's too bad for the little guy, but at least he has people around him that care enough to get him the help he needs. This pup is lucky to have you in his extended family.
It's been my experience that the overwhelming majority of Vets will work with pet owners as to payments. Thier first concern is the best interest of the animal. And they know word of mouth is the best advertisement of thier services. I have referred literally dozen of people to my vet. 
I'll keep a good thought for the little guy, everything will work out.
As far as the tail goes tell him "better to have wagged and lost, than never to have wagged at all". I only own Dobermans....no tails, just stubs.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 21, 2011)

it's so nice to know when you have a good vet.  We wen't through a few vets before we found one that it was obvious that they truly cared for animals.  Sounds like the little pup will be just fine, and he will still be able to wag that stump.  Pretty cute actually!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> 2dog When do you ever sleep? lol.




I think I got about 2 hours going to grandmas for her birthday got her a nice heated throw for her fav chair.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

My guys say to tell him, no tail, no problem. 

View attachment DSCF0557.JPG


View attachment DSCF0558.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you get your tamales done? The heated throw sounds nice.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

suburban said:
			
		

> Wow, your vet sounds like a keeper - we've got a vet like that (he's a cat specialist) and won't hesitate to do whatever's required because he's a good person and genuinely likes what he does (well maybe not sticking a thermometer up a cat's butt...)
> 
> Couldn't tell from your original post, but if that original vet that your friend went to seemed negligent or unprofessional I wouldn't hesitate to post a review somewhere stating that - might save another puppy (and owner) from having to go through what you guys went through.



they totally screwed up all they x rayed was the tail and leg not the spinal damage which hello is the reason he cant move his leg which my doc saw instantly as soon as we put him down. then they insisted on liver meds for a puppy who only has a slightly high level prob due to the accident ...sigh


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> My guys say to tell him, no tail, no problem.




you are a sweety we used to own cow dogs who were docked (i thought my uncle was cruel now I know).... I didnt understand a tail isnt like a human arm it cant be just popped back in..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Did you get your tamales done? The heated throw sounds nice.



she has one on her bed I figured why not one for her chair she is always chilly without lots of blankets and heat this is good. plus it automatically shuts off in 3 hours so very safe.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi 2dogs
For all its worth I had a snall scotish terrier when I was a kid that got hit by a dirt bike and shattered it entire hind end. Cost lots to keep her alive but in the end she adapted just fine and once she got the hang of dragging her numbed hind end around she was so fast running just on her front legs she looked like she was tearing around on her own little crazy carpet. With someone like yourself looking out for it i am sure it will make a great recovery and the vet will work with you I have no doubt. Anyways hope it all works out for you.

Cheers


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 21, 2011)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Hi 2dogs
> For all its worth I had a snall scotish terrier when I was a kid that got hit by a dirt bike and shattered it entire hind end. Cost lots to keep her alive but in the end she adapted just fine and once she got the hang of dragging her numbed hind end around she was so fast running just on her front legs she looked like she was tearing around on her own little crazy carpet. With someone like yourself looking out for it i am sure it will make a great recovery and the vet will work with you I have no doubt. Anyways hope it all works out for you.
> 
> Cheers



thanks DD nice to see you again. dr said he would take the leg because the dog might damage it and not know. dragging it etc. Atleast he is a small lightweight dog and not a heavy one should help. The dr said he is perkier today not putting weight on his foot but we shal be patient and wait.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jan 21, 2011)

Well just so you know the little scoty we had they left his legs in tact almost like a human in a wheel chair they were there but not felt. The little dog as he became use to dragging himself around on his front legs started to addapt his lower legs fur and skin became thick callas in time gross realy when you looked at it but all the same a strong tough callas that didnt seem to bother him and man would he tare around on it with no problem. I know you will make the right choice cause i know in the past how you have talked about your dog family. You will do whats best just sharing a story in my past cause we didnt have alot of money when i was a kid so we did what we could for him and let nature and his will to survive do the rest. After a while he was just a funny looking dog but you learned to see past his handycap and see he wasnt realy handycaped at all. Good luck hope it all works out for you.

Cheers


----------



## Jericho (Jan 21, 2011)

Why not look into a wheelchair for the little one. See if its worth the price. Ive seen them in all different sizes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a dog that had a back injury that we didn't know if she was going to recover from (thankfully, she did).  However, I had checked in the doggie wheelchairs and would have gotten one for her had she become paralyzed.  I am amazed how well dogs adapt to things like this.  Most 3 legged dogs I know are as fast and as agile as their 4 legged buddies.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2011)

ok everyone update we have looked into dog wheelchairs and even found a site for them if needed! the dog is going home monday. he is perky and the vet wants to see how much his youth and containment can help him heal before we cut anything...I love my vet. So reesey will be coming home tomorrow! might not be the same exact condition as before but we think he will be happy. Thank you all!!


----------



## Jericho (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats great news 2dog. Glad things have worked out so far.


----------



## Drone69 (Jan 25, 2011)

One of my dogs got hit by a car just before christmas. Luckily she just got knocked across the road without a single thing wrong her. 

I found out a couple of years that my vet is one who is more concerned about the animals welfare and doesn`t make it all about money.

How is he doing? Is he back home yet?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 25, 2011)

he is back home and trying to walk he is lifting his tail. he will be seeing the vet again monday. thanks everyone.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

Good news, thanks for the update.


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 25, 2011)

awesome 2dog, so glad to hear he will be ok. man i love this forum, its so nice to see so many supportive ppl. we had one of our dogs get real real sick, the first vet we called said she sounds to sick and not to bring her there, we ended up finding the vet that we still use today, they dont want alotta money, they just wanna make sure ure animal is ok. im a huge animal lover, i catch a lot of haste from friends and family when they hear about the money ive put to vet bills, wich really isnt that much, but they all say aint no animal worth that money, to wich i reply, its not an animal its one of my children!!
once again glad to hear he is gonna make it


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2011)

Pulling for ya reesey!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi 2Dog, I'm relieved that Reesey is doing better. You have a big, generous heart :heart:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 26, 2011)

:yay: glad to here the smuppy is pulling through


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 26, 2011)

NICE 
Don't cha think DOGS have a LOT to teach us about suffering through obsticles with grace?  Wishing Reesey a speedy recovery and a quick adjustment period with the changes.... I hope you'll share a pic of him soon?


----------

